# JD 4410 Trouble light codes



## drdooley

I have a problem with a 2003 JD 4410 ehydro. It has the JD 430 front loader attached.

The tractor will not move in reverse. When you press the reverse pedal, the trouble light blinks 1 short and 3 long.

I can restart the tractor and the forward pedal will work. When I press the reverse pedal, it will not move and the trouble light blinks.

After pressing the reverse pedal, it will not move forward. After an engine restart, forward will work.

Does anyone have any clue what the code lights mean or what the trouble may be?

Thanks in advance for any help.

Dan


----------



## MFreund

You have a code 10.

The calculated value for the reverse coil exceeds the valid range due to open or short.

You either have a bad coil in the reverse valve or you have a broken wire. Crawl under your tractor near the pedals/ rear axle and make sure all the wires are connected. I hope the one for the reverse coil is broken.


----------



## Live Oak

Welcome to Tractor Forum drdooley. Again, MFreund is on the money in my opinion. 

I had a very similar occurance once after a long week of bush hogging very dense, tall weeds. A stick from one of the weeds got wedge into the forward/reverse pedals and my 4410 behaved in a similar manner to yours. 

It may help to try recalibrating the forward and reverse pedals. It is pretty much a matter of turning the key on and very slowly and smoothly operate each pedal through the full range of motion and turn the key off. This tells the computer or "controller" what the range of pedal motion is. You don't normally need to do this though. 

I crawled up under the tractor for a looksee and removed the sticks and other debry and she worked like a champ. 

I also periodically blow out the box the forward revere pedal potentiometers are housed in under the deck with compressed air. A lot of dirt and crud gets in there.


----------



## drdooley

*Problem Solved*

That solved the problem. 2 wires were pulled out of the plug at the location under the pedals. I replaced the wire pins back into the plug and now it works.

thanks so much for the advice. 
I appreciated your time and knowledge. 

Now I will tie the plugs so that should not happen again.

Thanks again,
MFreund and TF Admin

Dan


----------



## MFreund

Great!! I am glad it was a easy fix.


----------

